# enterprise is on fire



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i went to enterprise and did real good the trout fishing is very good i caught and release 35 trout today it was little windy but the fish want to bite idid keep 4 for dinner


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you have any pics? Rare to see a report from there! Thanks for posting!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Did any of these fish have any size to them? Still 35 fish is 35 fish...now when and/or if you get skunked you will think back to that day where you just could not keep them off the hook.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

sorry no pic. due to the camera falling in the water a week ago fishing i should get a new camera this week


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

**** Richard, I hit enterprise last week and got NOTHING. It was hella windy and started snowing so that might have a little something to do with it. I'm envious of your outing for sure. Good job man.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Days like that are rare. Nice job.

One of my best fishing memories came from Enterprise. Right before they drained it a few years ago, I fished it with my dad, brother, and sister-in-law and we slayed the smallmouths. Nothing huge, but a great time, and we all caught lots of fish. I'll always remember that one.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm thinking that I've gotta go back and try again now. I'll let you know how it goes...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Richard, If you don't mind me asking, Whereabouts at the res were you casting out?


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you for the report, once again, your fishing somewhere I hadn't even thought of. Great job catching, not just fishing.


----------

